# Vaporesso gemini wicking



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

On the whole this RTA has been great for me and a nice/easy step-up from the kanger RBA that came with my starter.

I've been running dual claptons, 0.3 ohms, 3 mm id, 26g nichrome wrapped in 32g KA1, 3 complete wraps and half on each side.

The ramp up is quite large on any watts below 50, so I usually warm them up, and then take hits on about 55-60 watts. 

The problem is that every other hit tastes bizarre/bland, I'm not sure its the juice, but well may be, I'm running 60VG/30PG in it. I have had the pleasure of tasting a dry hit and it's not like that at all.

My wick tails sit about 1/3 in to the juice holes, I try not to stuff them in to tight. It feels to me that I'm either taking too many hits and the wick is not pulling juice up fast enough or the wick is just not pulling on its own fast enough.

Any insight or direction would be appreciated. I'll try get a pic added a little later on.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

Short of the picture that's about as much info as anyone can give! Hopefully someone that knows the tank will be able to assist you @Feliks Karp !


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

Maybe @Marzuq @Nightwalker or @Lord Vetinari could help out here.


----------



## Nightwalker (18/5/16)

Ur problem is airflow. Reduce it slightly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Ur problem is airflow. Reduce it slightly


 Thanks I will mess around with that , and I think my tails were too short, what I did was fluff them and pull them from under the ring in to the well with a bench nose pair of tweezers, and trim them off and make sure they weren't clogging the well.


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

Thanks fixed, absolutely delicious


----------

